# Bilateral Procedures



## pvang (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi,

I have a general question regarding bilateral procedures. My understanding for bilateral procedures is if the procedure was perfomed unilaterally, RT/LT modifiers can be used to depict which side the bilateral procedure was performed on. 

The thing that I'm not sure on is when billing for bilateral procedures, must modifier 50 be appended to the procedure or can the procedure be billed as is without mod 50? 

Thanks!


----------



## RGALVEZ (Apr 27, 2010)

In the AAPC Coding Edge for May 2010, this very subject is covered. Great artical with great references. Look for it on page 46.
Good Luck!


----------



## Lindsey Christmas (May 13, 2010)

*Conventry of Georgia Mods for Bilateral Procedures*

Anyone know what the general rule is for Conventry of Georgia on mods for bilaterl injections?  They obviously do not like the RT/LT for J7321 but covered it on the 20610.  Oh and customer service is not very helpful either. Their reponse " I can't tell you HOW to bill it, just send a corrected claim."  Seriously? So any ideas what to correct it to?


----------



## thegranddiva1 (May 14, 2010)

For bilateral procedures, if the description does not specify that it is bilateral, then the 50 modifier has to be used. The rt/lt usage varies from insurance companies. Coventry of everywhere is not very helpful. Good luck


----------

